# Some photo with marco



## Terence (Sep 7, 2017)

Shrimp...shrimp...


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

Some nice shrimp. Which one is Marco?


----------



## Terence (Sep 7, 2017)

All photo take by Marco lens


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Terence said:


> All photo take by Marco lens


You mean Macro. Which lens did you use.


----------



## Terence (Sep 7, 2017)

Canon 100L 2.8


----------



## ThatFishThough (Dec 20, 2017)

Okay, what camera? I recently got a Canon Rebel T6 and haven't figured out how to use it yet, lol.


----------



## Terence (Sep 7, 2017)

Canon Rebel t6 ok...but I suggest u buy the t7i...
Because is 24MP photo 
I'm just only use t2i...


----------



## Joyce Mosher (Feb 20, 2018)

Ya i agree... I brought t2i few days back and I'm in love with it... Read little about it...


To help you frame your ideal shot, the EOS Rebel T7i camera has an optical viewfinder that lets you see exactly what the lens sees. Equipped with a convenient 45-point all cross-type autofocus system*, the optical viewfinder helps ensure you can quickly get a subject in focus, regardless of its movement or where it is in the frame. Simply compose the photo you want and the autofocus will quickly lock on. With virtually no lag between what you see and the image you get when you press the shutter, you can get the shot you want, when you want.

* The number of AF points, cross-type AF points and Dual cross-type AF points vary depending on the lens used.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

I have a canon 700d with 18 megapixel doing totally fine... just buy a good lens and use external flash above tank..

amano shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## austin.b2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow. Incredible pictures everyone. You guys have me thinking about picking up a DSLR now


----------

